# Bullet Question



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I have reloaded for sometime now and had great results. I was wondering if anyone has messed with the new boned ballistic tip bullets. I bought a box of the Hornady Interbond bullets in 154 grain and a box of 140g Accubonds for my 7mmers. I have worked up some loads for my 280 Rem and they shot as good as the Nosler ballistic tip bullets. My question is how well do they work, at close range and long range. I had a great load for my 7mm Mag with a 150g Nosler Ballistic tip but when I had a shot at 60 yards the bullet didnt perform well at all. I shot the deer just behind the front shoulder and it didnt stop the deer. After 2 hours of tracking I found it and it was still alive. While gutting the deer it was apparent that the bullet never went all the way through and had exploded and made a mess on the inside. That was the last time I used a Ballistic tip on whitetail and now only use them on varmints. I was wondering if these new bullets held up better and preformed like the advertisements claim they will. They are very accurate and flat shooting but I need them to work at shorter ranges. I have the potential to take 200yard shots but also shot ones. Any advise or info would be great.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I have not shot the rounds that you are talking about. I do have an uncle that has shot them. First let me say why I listen to his oppion. He is an ex marine sniper, he shoots rifles and shot guns almost every day and reloads all his rounds. All balistic tips are made to do what they say, become balistics. They come apart and do not have controled expansion. Very good for varmits but not big game. He is reloading me some of the Hornady interbond rounds for this deer season. I use a 30-06 for deer and he has 30-06 along with his baby 7mm. The the interbond round you are talking about (from his words) has excellent expasion round after round out to 400yrds and as short as 15, any closer stab the deer with your knife. I did not ask him about the accubond, sorry. He does not recommend the interbond for large elk and moose. He prefers teflon coated rounds for those. My question is why shoot a 140 grain in your 7mm? A 160 will only have a 1/2" to 1 1/2" rise at 100 yards (depending on round manufacturing) if you are sighted in at 200.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I bought the 140's to try. I am shooting 154g interbonds and that is the heaviest 7mm interbond Hornady makes. Nosler does make a 160g accubond bullet too. I am shooting the 154g out of a 280 Rem and was going to use the 140g in a 7mm-08. I have had great luck with the 140g Sierra game king and pro hunter. They are fast and are very accurate. You know how it is with reloading, you just want to keep playing with different components and are very satisfied when they work well.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I like the groups I get from the interbonds. One thing that I have noticed is that most companies are making rounds that are excellent. You can get some good groups out of the box. Used to be to get consistent groups you had to reload but not any more. Hunters demand for better guns and shells have forced companies to put higher quality products.


----------

